

Link to This: My LinkedIn Rant - coldcode
https://medium.com/@salsop/link-to-this-my-linkedin-rant-7b9f4c32a723

======
irascible
Is it possible that linkedin is artificially throttling the lookups to prevent
a user account from mining/downloading their database at high speed?

